# Lining lining lining. .....need a silver lining



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Not posted in a while but feeling overwhelmed today.  Day 14 of medicated FET and lining is still only 6mm. I'm on progynova and the delightful patches were added in 3 days ago.  Increasing progynova and adding in asprin today.  I have a review scan Monday but I suspect the cycle may be cancelled. 

Am I missing a trick?! Anything else I can do? 

My lining has always been good quality but probably never more than about 8mm. It was around 6.5 during natural FET last autumn.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Annaleah only just read your post and didn't want to read and run. How did your scan go yesterday? I've read lots of positive stories about the use of Viagra for lining issues. May be worth looking in to / asking your clinic about. Good luck honey x


----------



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Annaleah,

I am in the same situation. Did yours get any better or did they cancel the cycle? 

This is the second time this has happened to me. We went last night for a scan 17 days of patches tablets (injections for the first week then 6 lots of gonal f). Lining was from 6.8 to 7.2. He has now given me aspirin and Viagra, then we go for a scan on Wednesday. I am feeling so low at the moment and not very hopeful. 

Doctor has said its very unusual and doesn't know why my body isn't responding the the drugs.

I hope yours thickened and it went ahead.

Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi there, 

I've just had a second FET cancelled due to a poor response to progynova. On both attempts my lining didn't get above 5.6mm, second time around I was on 12mg of progynova a day but it still didn't want to play ball.

Our consultant has just said that it seems my body rejects it after a time   Like you Christie it's made me feel so low. I just can't understand why it's not doing as it should. So our consultant has suggested we try a natural cycle next, with the possibility of introducing viagra.

I don't know whether i want to try again yet x


----------



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi

Sorry to hear you have had the sam issue Jo_hopefor2016. I have been on 8mg and Evorel patches. I am a lot older than you and asked him if my age is the cause and he said no, he doesn't know why. 

I go tomorrow for my scan. I'll let you know if he gives me any advice. Sometimes you need a little time out to have a think and give yourself a break and just be normal (I've forgotten what that's like!). Fingers crossed and it will all be worth it in the end.

Xx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies and thank you for the replies.  My cycle was cancelled as lining went from 6.2 max to below 6 on day 17 scan so it looked like it was thining out. I had a week of norethisterone  (sp?) to bring on AF.  My consultant is retiring this month   and I have so much trust in him.  He suggested I meet with the new medical director to make a plan for next cycle which I have done today.  Coincidentally, it was also day 1 of my cycle today so great timing for those conversations  (wasn't expecting him to suggest a scan   ....but it was ok. No flood to combat....sorry tmi).

So he suggested progynova from tomorrow, patches added in a couple of days, 150mg asprin from day 3 to help with blood flow. This was also recommended by recurrent miscarriage clinic as I have slightly abnormal thromboelastogram results. Scan next Thursday and add in viagra at that point. If lining is below 6.5 next Thursday to go ahead with neupogen wash on day 10 and another on day 12. 

I asked about a scratch this cycle and transfer next cycle based on the recent Warwick stuff but he didn't think it would help.  

Ilovewesties - hope your cycle has started ok? Hope the neupogen works some magic. 

Christie1 - hope your scan was promising today and that those meds have helped blood flow 

Jo_hope - it's hard!  I know from what consultant said today that even increasing progynova the oestrogen levels don't get anywhere near what you would see with a stimulated ivf which I had not realised. I've clearly been over estimating the potency of progynova. I'm hopeful viagra will help.  

Xx


----------



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Not good news for me my cycle has been cancelled. Feeling absolutely gutted. He hasn't got a reason for us it's one of those things. Talked about a fresh IVF cycle as there's no point in doing a natural transfer as my lining on its own only gets to 6. Suggested a hyscropthy (spelt wrong I'm sure) to check a very small fybroid that I have but he doesn't believe that's the problem. Got a few weeks now until the next thing what ever we decide, so we are going on holiday. 
Fingers crossed for you both.
Xx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello
I've had 4 cycles cancelled in past as lining thinned and never got above 6mm although was always triple striped 
My clinic then tried letrozole which worked for me but I know loads of ladies who tried tamoxifen and their lining thickened lots if u Google tamoxifen and thin lining there are lots of success stories but not sure if it would be something your clinic will prescribe 
Good luck xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Christie - So sorry to hear they've cancelled your cycle. I know how you're feeling. I was gutted too and what makes it worse if that there is no explanation! My next option is to try a natural cycle, but i'm not too hopeful.
The time out and a holiday will do you good. A bit of time away from medication and giving your body some normality. 
I hope a fresh cycle works for you. Thinking of you  

Annaleah - How are things going for you? Have you had another scan recently? x

Inaaya - I have heard of tamoxifen mentioned by other ladies but didn't realise it could help with thin lining. I will google that - thanks! Good to hear that alternatives have worked for you xx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Christie - so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. Hope you are able to get a good break and some space to make decisions about the next steps. 

JoHope - hugs for your next steps. I found natural fet much easier except for the dreaded ovulation pee sticks and worry about catching the surge. My lining was around 6.5 with natural and only 6 max so far with meds 

Thanks for the info Inaaya. I'll Look those up and speak to my consultant. 

As for me, I'm day 12 of medicated cycle.  Starting patches earlier and adding in viagra has made absolutely no difference😡 . Lining was 5.9-6mm today no different from last Thursday.  I had a neupogen wash today and hope this helps.  Feeling a bit fatigued with it all.... like I'm just going through the motions. Need to find a way of injecting some positivity into this cycle.  
Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Annaleah x

Grrr sorry to hear your lining still isn't playing ball   My consultant mentioned viagra to me but i'm not sure that will work either. I can understand you feeling tired by it all. I really hop the wash (i've never heard of that!) does the trick.  

Sending you positivity  

xx


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, Really sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. I just wanted to share my experience as I've been going through something similar for over a year! 

I had egg collection Jan 2015 and the thickest my lining got was 5.6 so it got cancelled. I had a hystoscopy and biopsy which was normal. So we tried again and again over last year with aspirin, viagra  (sidenifil) prednisone, estrogen getting up to 16mg and 2 patches a day. Nothing worked. In fact the longer I took estrogen the thinner it gets. So I got told to try surrogacy.

We tried with my sister who is the same height and weight as me, 5ft 1 and around 50kg. She has had two natural conception and no problems from that point of view. So she had scans done in her natural cycle getting to a lining of 4.2 max. Tried with meds and she got to 3.8!!!! 

The first consultant said it's a coincidence and need to find a different surrogate. I really wasn't convinced. Met with a different consultant and she's lovely. Her thoughts were this is our natural way. When they increase the estrogen it doesn't increase the lining thickness but just makes the wall thicker and in her words 'juicier'.

So the plan now is to accept a low lining (>4) and give it a go. Scan is today so fingers crossed it's OK.  

Good luck x


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Thanks JoHope. The neupogen is still experimental when it comes to linings though there have been a couple of papers to suggest it can increase lining where it is thin (doesn't seem to make a difference for normal linings) and may help reduce miscarriage. It is given orally in much higher concentration post chemo to increase white cells and immune function  (I think a similar function to tamoxifen and letrozole that Inaaya mentioned higher up). With the neupogen wash it is just slowly pushed into uterine cavity so localised rather than taken orally.  There's is research going on in the Warwick team around aging linings and regeneration......

Thanks queenprincess for sharing your story. My lining was thicker with natural fet so hopefully that is the case for you. Fingers crossed for your scan today.  

I have another scan and neupogen wash. Then all being well at today's scan, I start cyclogest tomorrow and get a date for transfer. 8+ years in and the nerves still there.....

Fingers crossed for all xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your story queenprincess - Seems like you've tried everything!! My lining is same as yours, 5.6mm. We're trying a natural FET this month so fingers crossed it works and the lining is naturally thicker!

How was your scan? Best of luck  

Annaleah - Thanks for the explanation. I'd never heard of it, so it's good to have an idea of what it is!

How was your scan?? Do you have a date for transfer? xx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Thanks JoHope. My transfer is tomorrow.  I'm nervous as I have a bad cough! I'm sure you can't cough the embryo out or that coughing jiggles the poor one around so much they can't nestle in....but my mind likes to run the odd crazy scenario    My lining was 5.9mm so no better than previous medicated cycle  

Do you have a plan for transfer this month?  Fingers crossed.  
Xx


----------



## Sonneblume (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Annaleah, 
I'm sure your doing all the natural stuff too. Like raspberry tea, Brazil nuts, hot water bottles, ? ?? Coconut oil packs on the tummy. I even stood on my head and massage my tummy ( not at the same time), only before transfer, as I think circulation to that area helps the lining. Some women have acupuncture, but I'm not sure how effective that is. Keeping the tummy warm and some wearing socks to keep feet warm. 
I'm not sure how effective these things are, but it makes feels like you're doing something.

Good luck tomorrow 

Sonneblume


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Nope! Not done any of those things.  I'm am taking selenium, double asprin  (as my TEG is abnormal) and I had viagra to increase blood flow.....which did nothing.  

I will however be standing on my head tomorrow (if i  can work out how to get in that position without breaking something) and massaging my tummy....I've not heard about coconut oil packs on tummy. Is raspberry tea different from raspberry leaf which is better around AF and birth?


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Annaleah - Funny isn't it how we allow ourselves to think things like that! The mind is a crazy thing! 

AF showed for me this morning - finally - so i have a day 10 scan next Wednesday sure what that is for. So the transfer all being well should be this month! Previously the scan was to check my lining was thin before beginning Progynova - Is it the same for a natural? 

I'm going to try acupuncture as i've read it can help with blood flow. Its worth a try! I have brazil nuts but i don't like them! We have a nutribullet though so i may add them to smoothies! My consultant suggested viagra but it's not proven and i'm not expecting it to be of any use!

When did you start with the OPKs? 

Best of luck for tomorrow. Please let us know how you get on. Sending you


----------



## Sonneblume (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Annaleah,
I mainly  did before transfer only, the hot water bottle, tummy massages, laying on the floor and lifting my bottom in the air. It's a yoga position but helps with circulation. The head standing was a last minute panick , don't hurt yourself . The tea I have no idea which one, I just read on FF it's good for the lining before transfer only, as could cause contractions. Not easy to get hold of, so don't worry...and it tastes horrible. A long with Brazil nuts this OK to take after transfer, and pineapple juice not concentrate though for implantation, check FF search at the top,  All from FF ladies...
Best Regards,

Sonneblume


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

JoHope - with natural cycle your lining starts rebuilding early on. Not sure what day though. By day 10 they would expect to see lining thickening up and a dominant follicle on one of your ovaries. Clinic will give you a day to start opks. With my only natural cycle, I had scan day 8 and was told to start opks day 10, and rescan day 11.  I did the day 11 opk while I was at the clinic. Lucky I did as I got a smiley face so they did LH bloods to confirm surge while I was there and planned FET 5 days later. I'm glad they checked with a blood test as it was my first time using opks so I wasn't sure how accurate they'd be. My previous cycle was 36 days so I was surprised to ovulate so early. Depends if you have regular cycle or not and whether you know if your ovulation is easily picked up.  So that was a ramble. I'd be interested to hear how you get on with acupuncture. 

Sonneblume - The only thing I've managed the past two days to improve my circulation is frantic last minute cleaning. Hoovering, scrubbing, three parrot cages and one tortoise enclosure scrubbed, four loads of washing, all beds avec clean sheets, car load taken to dump and charity shop. I feel positively saintly and I ain't lifting a finger for the next week  (after I've washed the floors)   I'll take a hot water bottle to bed tonight, keep up the brazils and selenium and will try pineapple. 
Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Annahleah - It's not a ramble! It's really helpful. Generally I have a regular cycle but these few months it's been everywhere because of the medicated FET's. I'm not sure if my ovulation is easily picked up though.

I'm going to call the acupuncturist tomorrow and I know they offer various packages based on your treatment package, but i'll definitely let you know how i find it xx


----------

